

Show HN: Free continuous integration for Bitbucket and GitHub - manishas

Shippable now supports continuous integration and deployment for Bitbucket repos! We run builds and tests 3 times faster than other services and about 40% faster than if you use Jenkins on EC2, so check us out today! Shippable is free to use, even for private repos on GitHub and now, Bitbucket.<p>www.shippable.com<p>feedback&#x2F;comments welcome!
======
zachlatta
I'd be interested to see how much faster this is than drone.io. I get pretty
fast builds on there. It's also built on Docker, but I don't think the images
are saved after builds (so dependencies and whatnot aren't cached).

I'd also be interested to know how Shippable knows when to remove a layer to
update dependencies.

~~~
avic
We have not benchmarked Drone.io, I will do one over the weekend and let you
know. In the meantime I would love to hear your experience with Shippable.

We have been running on Docker since Oct 2013 and we have fine tuned our based
on that experience which helps to make it fast.

Yup, we do save containers into our local Docker repo which gives you added
speed as a result of caching. Since we maintain state of all your containers
for every change set, we can go back to any version and hence it allows to
remove layers and reset minions (containers)

We will be announcing some key updates soon that will make it completely YML
driven. Please stay tuned..Hope this helps

------
revorad
Oh man, if this does what it says on the tin, I'll jump from Travis in a
heartbeat!

~~~
manishas
It absolutely does! Let me know what you think at manisha@shippable.com

------
ankit84
Love the fact that IIT Roorkie (Devashish Meena) logo biggest and shining :)

~~~
manishas
:)

------
nickstinemates
You guys rock. Let's talk more. nick@docker.com

~~~
manishas
Sure! I'll shoot you an email.

------
wasd
Neat project. How does this run so much faster?

~~~
manishas
We use containers instead of VMs. We give you dedicated build containers
(called minions) and the environment is persisted between builds, so packages
do not need to be installed for each build. Also, language runtimes and
services are already pre-installed on a container, so we can easily turn on or
off as specified by yml file. We use Docker containers for builds/tests and we
think all this combined is our magic sauce :)

